# Citizen Promaster Sky Limited Edition 3000 PMD56-2973



## Motorcityjoe (Feb 21, 2009)

I finally ordered this beauty last week. It should arrive either tomorrow or thursday at the latest. In order to help pass the agonizing wait time, I wanna give it a cool nickname and would appreciate any suggestions. In keeping with Citizen's Hawk theme, i like Shadowhawk. What do you guys think?

I got it! Citizen continues to impress.

Citizen Promaster Sky PMD56-2973 Limited Edition 3000 aka - Shadowhawk
　
　
*Case - 10 *This is my first Titanium Duratect/MRK/DLC watch. I have a titanium Casio Protrek, but with none of the aformentioned coatings. I am still surprised how light this watch is. Maybe because i usually wear my Calibre 2100 and SST so much, both feel heavy to me. Anyways, i wanted a virtually scratchproof watch and this particular citizen fills the bill nicely imo. The case finish is like a dark, gunmetal, brushed finish. Very little polish and looks like it means business. Neither the left or right crown screw down, nor does the caseback, even though it is nicely raised and etched, not laser printed. Probably my only complaint. Different lighting conditions can change the shade though, almost chameleon like. Very stealthy.
　
　
*Dial - 10 *Very busy, just the way i lke it*. *The dial is a deep and i mean deep, inky black. Cant even see the solar cells underneath, like some other citizens. The dual time zone feature is pretty cool. The indicator has a green lumed triangle pip, that differs from the cool blue lume of the numbers and indices. The watch also has atomic sync, but only works in japan. That would have been icing on the cake, but not a deal breaker imo. The inner slide rule function is a ice touch as well. It's controlled by turning the left crown. With it, you can do addition, subtraction, fuel calulations, etc. The AR coated sapphire is sweet, raised about .5 millemeters above the case. Looking at the watch's face you would swear that it didnt have a crystal. It's that clear. No worries about scratches here. The blue lume by the way lasts all night long (Almost as good as my Tuna can.) and is applied very precisely. No big round globules here. Very militaryesque. Is that even a word? lol. 
　
　
*Bezel - **10* The bezel is actually black, not dark gun metal grey like the rest of the watch,(but also coated in the same manner) which is give it a good contrasting background to stare into, while reading the time or doing math calculations. Very toolish, stealthy and implemented in a non traditional way. 
　
　
*Bracelet - 10* The bracelet is just as impressive. Dark gun metal grey color, very little shine, all business. Quiet as a mouse pissin on cotton, with nary a rattle to be heard. Double locking clasp and micro adjustment round an impressive combination of stealth, toughness and super lightweight package.
　
　
　
*Fit and finish - 10 *The quality here is freakin amazing. Citizen's attetion to detail is superb and befitting a watch that employs state of the art stealth and technology. It puts the competition to shame and big kool aid smile on my face. Whats not to like? Thank you Citizen and thanks for reading my first, but hopefully not last review.
　
　

*Overall - 9.9 *I would give it a 10, but lets face it. No watch is perfect, but this rare jewel is pretty dam close.

*Specs *
　
* Caliber No. H117
* Accuracy ± 15 s / month (non-receiving)
* DLC + titanium hard case
* Sapphire crystal (non-reflective coating)
* GMT dial (dual-time display Allowed)
* Features jet repair capability
* Automatic reception function
* Part-time reception feature
* Forced to receive
* Shock detection function
* Needle correction function
* Charge warning function
* Overcharge Prevention
* Internal Rotating Bezel
* Water resistant up to 20 ATM
* Perpetual Calendar
* Power reserve up to 2.5 years
* No Nickel Allergy 

P.S. Wristshots on page 2.


----------



## jbdan (Aug 14, 2008)

Motorcityjoe said:


> I finally ordered this beauty last week. It should arrive either tomorrow or thursday at the latest. In order to help pass the agonizing wait time, I wanna give it a cool nickname and would appreciate any suggestions. In keeping with Citizen's Hawk theme, i like Shadowhawk. What do you guys think?


W00t that is a hot watch man! Congrats and I'll be thinking of a nickname and get back to you. Look forward to the pics!


----------



## Motorcityjoe (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks jbdan. I understand this Promaster uses a H117 Perfex 3000 movement, but i dont understand the term 'jet repair capability'. Can somebody elaborate?


----------



## jbdan (Aug 14, 2008)

Motorcityjoe said:


> Thanks jbdan. I understand this Promaster uses a H117 Perfex 3000 movement, but i dont understand the term 'jet repair capability'. Can somebody elaborate?


THat is a funny term isn't it. I'll take 2 guesses here. One, it has dual time zones. Two, the perfex 3000 module takes a look at all 3 hands positions at different intervals throughout the day. If any are out of alignment, the module corrects it. That is the best I can offer |>


----------



## Motorcityjoe (Feb 21, 2009)

Ahh, i wonder if thats the the 'impact detection function' i read in the specs. Suhweeeet!


----------



## jbdan (Aug 14, 2008)

That is it! The "Jet Repair" would have to do with dual time zones and the ability to atomically sync wherever you go.

Citizen has quite the technologies going for it. It amazes me with what both Citizen and Casio can pack into a watch these days!


----------



## MINIDriver (Apr 7, 2009)

Joe that is an impressive watch! I can see why are you agonizing (In a good way of course) over its arrival.

I look forward to your pics and review. I am also expecting the arrival of a very special Orient around the same time frame as yours.


----------



## Motorcityjoe (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks MINI. Yeah man, i am definately not gonna sleep well for the next couple of days, till i have it in my hands. :-d I was doin some more research and a discovered another nugget of info about the perfex 3000 module.

Apparently it has anti magnetic abilities as well.










Here is a video demo of it in action. Yup, its gonna be a long 48 hours, but i promise plenty of good quality pics(but not as good as jbdans lol.)

http://www.network54.com/Forum/78440/message/1197805928/I+made+a+cool+discovery+about+Perfex+3000


----------



## jbdan (Aug 14, 2008)

Wait a minute....are you sure it has the 3000 module. I know it has the perfex module. I'm alomost positive this model only syncs in Japan. Unless they have changed it recently....


----------



## jbdan (Aug 14, 2008)

It does only sync in Japan were you aware of this? I mean it's ok, but I would want the sync capabilities. 

You will love the DLC and even more so you will freak out about the crystal. It's just about invisible with dual AR coatings on the sapphire :-!

Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Motorcityjoe (Feb 21, 2009)

Yeah, i knew about the japan only sync and dont have a problem with Citizen's generous 10-15 per month sec accuracy specs. I found a website that kinda implies that the perfex module has the same 3 properties shock detection, antimagnetic and needle correction. Not sure how good the goole tranlation is though. I wont be dissapointed if its missing 1 or 2 features, but im secrectly hoping it has all 3 lol. The DLC/Duratect/MRK treatment, AR sapphire coating had me at hello b-)

Heres the quote from the link.

Perfex (PAFEKKUSU) is, "JIS1耐磁species", "shock detection", 
「針補正機能」という三つの機能を一体化させ、​ "Needle-correction function" to integrate the three functions, 
より正確な時刻表示を可能にしたフルメタル　エコ・ドライブ電波時計の技術です。​ Eco-drive technology FURUMETARU clock radio that allows a more accurate time display


http://translate.google.com/transla...omaster+sky+pmd56-2973+perfex+3000&hl=en&sa=G


----------



## jbdan (Aug 14, 2008)

The perfex module has all the bells and whistles sans the international sync capabilities. The perfex 3000 has everything the perfex does + international sync. This is how I understood it 1 year ago when I was so into atomic pieces. It may have changed by now. Maybe the COA member here can comment on this. Either way your getting one of the most advanced pieces on the market! 

Plus this one has the MRK DLC which is a step above regular DLC. My 2 DLC pieces were both without the MRK and are/were very scratch resistant. The MRK is supposed to even better!


----------



## Motorcityjoe (Feb 21, 2009)

That would be fine with me jbdan, as i have yet to select an atomic watch for my collection. Hopefully, the COA rep will see this thread and clarify some things. In the meantime, i guess i should get better aquainted with the Olympus d'500 i bought off my buddy.:think: I dont have a macro lens, but i do want to be able take some good lume shots and clear close ups.


----------



## jbdan (Aug 14, 2008)

Sweet! With cropping you can sometimes get macro capabilities w/o the lens 

That's a very nice camera I look forward to seeing your pics. Remember, it's all about the lighting!


----------



## Motorcityjoe (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for da tip, cause i am a toal noob when it comes to photography. Heh, i did manage to take a crappy shot with my cell phone camera when i got my tuna.










The D'500 will certainly be an improvement, lol.


----------



## jbdan (Aug 14, 2008)

Motorcityjoe said:


> Thanks for da tip, cause i am a toal noob when it comes to photography. Heh, i did manage to take a crappy shot with my cell phone camera when i got my tuna.
> 
> The D'500 will certainly be an improvement, lol.


Oh yeah it will.....a major improvement!


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

Whoa!!!


----------



## orenh (Apr 10, 2009)

Motorcityjoe said:


> but i dont understand the term 'jet repair capability'. Can somebody elaborate?


Hmm... so you're cruising along in your jet, and all of a sudden you have a dual engine failure. This watch will keep you flying, right? 

-Oren


----------



## jbdan (Aug 14, 2008)

orenh said:


> Hmm... so you're cruising along in your jet, and all of a sudden you have a dual engine failure. This watch will keep you flying, right?
> 
> -Oren


That's what they make it sound like LOL


----------



## Motorcityjoe (Feb 21, 2009)

:-!


orenh said:


> Hmm... so you're cruising along in your jet, and all of a sudden you have a dual engine failure. This watch will keep you flying, right?
> 
> -Oren


LOL! I just got an email confirming that i can pick up the watch tomorrow after work. T minus 29 hours and counting :-!


----------



## Motorcityjoe (Feb 21, 2009)

I got it! Citizen Shadowhawk has landed! Man o man, i am lovin me some Citizen right now!!


----------



## jbdan (Aug 14, 2008)

Motorcityjoe said:


> I got it! Citizen Shadowhawk has landed! Man o man, i am lovin me some Citizen right now!!


You'd best post some photos soon or we're going to say your crying wolf! :-d


----------



## Motorcityjoe (Feb 21, 2009)

Way ahead of you dan, lol. I just edited my first post, instead of making a new thread. I'll save that for my review.


----------



## jbdan (Aug 14, 2008)

Motorcityjoe said:


> Way ahead of you dan, lol. I just edited my first post, instead of making a new thread. I'll save that for my review.


SwEEt!!


----------



## jbdan (Aug 14, 2008)

jbdan said:


> W00t that is a hot watch man! Congrats and I'll be thinking of a nickname and get back to you. Look forward to the pics!


I got it! The "Attesa SS"  StealthSatellite (the watch is modeled after a satellite dish)

hmm:think: thats goofy ok back to the drawing board I'll think of something! Seriously looks great man |>


----------



## Motorcityjoe (Feb 21, 2009)

LOL! Thanks dan. I've been digging through the manual and this watch has some amazing features. For instance, if you turn the crown on the left, it rotates the inner bezel clockwise/counterclockwise, in order to do any number of calculations. Very cool.


----------



## omegazzz (Jan 16, 2009)

whats the diameter without crown ?


----------



## Motorcityjoe (Feb 21, 2009)

46mm without the crown, 47mm with. Height is 12.1mm Imo, its the perfect size. Not to big, not to small. Mind you, i like my watches on the larger side and this model wears a little smaller in person than it looks, in pictures. I'll post some more pics, including wristshots today or tomorrow. I'll be happy to answer any other questions till then omega. I noticed in one of your posts a while back, you were eyeing this specific model.


----------



## omegazzz (Jan 16, 2009)

awesome thanks for info, some wrist shots would be really nice, hopefully they can swing a small wrist like mine. I'm looking into the standard titanium version.



Motorcityjoe said:


> 46mm without the crown, 47mm with. Height is 12.1mm Imo, its the perfect size. Not to big, not to small. Mind you, i like my watches on the larger side and this model wears a little smaller in person than it looks, in pictures. I'll post some more pics, including wristshots today or tomorrow. I'll be happy to answer any other questions till then omega. I noticed in one of your posts a while back, you were eyeing this specific model.


----------



## Motorcityjoe (Feb 21, 2009)

I was able to snap these just as the sun was goin down. Still learning how to use my camera to its fullest potential. Enjoy anyway, lol.
Oh yeah, my wrist is just a hair under 7 inches.


----------



## jbdan (Aug 14, 2008)

Motorcityjoe said:


> I was able to snap these just as the sun was goin down. Still learning how to use my camera to its fullest potential. Enjoy anyway, lol.
> Oh yeah, my wrist is just a hair under 7 inches.


Dude that is super sharp! Looks like it doesn't even have a crystal. Looks like a great size on your wrist as well. thanks for the pics


----------



## Motorcityjoe (Feb 21, 2009)

Review has been edited/added to my first post. Maybe a mod can move it to the review section, if it is deemed worthy.;-) Thanks again dan. You were my enabler to buy this watch, after reading your most execllent review and pics, i knew i wanted somthing very similar.:thanks


----------



## jbdan (Aug 14, 2008)

Motorcityjoe said:


> Review has been edited/added to my first post. Maybe a mod can move it to the review section, if it is deemed worthy.;-) Thanks again dan. You were my enabler to buy this watch, after reading your most execllent review and pics, i knew i wanted somthing very similar.:thanks


I hate when I'm enabled... Now I am an enabler! :-d

It looks great. Last wrist shot almost looks like Steel or Ti. Some look gunmetal. Some black. That is what I love about Citi's DLC. Plus it is so tough. And you have some of the best lume available.

But honestly the thing that freaks me out most about the Attesa line is the sapph dual AR crystal. It's invisible most of the time. Until you've seen one you don't know what your missing. My old Attesa was the most legible watch I have ever owned.

Thanks for the review and wear that watch in good health. You might want to PM Isthmus or Hippie just to make sure it gets moved. ;-)


----------



## Motorcityjoe (Feb 21, 2009)

Gotta co-sign on everything you said dan. Citizen's JDM watches are truly amazing and this one is a keeper. Many thanks and pm has been sent.


----------



## omegazzz (Jan 16, 2009)

wow very very hot! looks even better on wrist.

looks like a flat crystal, Is it flat or is it domed ? I was hoping for a domed crystal.

this is the black one or duratec one ?


----------



## Motorcityjoe (Feb 21, 2009)

The saffphire crystal is flat and is almost flush with the bezel. I got the black one, although pics on the net make the the case and the bracelet appear black. In reality both are dark metallic grey, but depending on low light conditions will definately take on a black appearence. Thats the beauty of the Duratect/DLC/MRK coating. Super stealthy imo.


----------



## Motorcityjoe (Feb 21, 2009)

In addition, you might find these links helpful omega. The first is real world pics of the pmd56-2971. This very is has a light greybead blasted look to it.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=1000818

The second explains the differences in the diferent Duratect coatings.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=1937827


----------



## omegazzz (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks for the info, I think I'm gonna get the standard titanium one.

but ya the black ones looks dark grayish at certain lighting, very nice.



Motorcityjoe said:


> In addition, you might find these links helpful omega. The first is real world pics of the pmd56-2971. This very is has a light greybead blasted look to it.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=1000818
> 
> ...


----------



## Motorcityjoe (Feb 21, 2009)

Well i can honestly say, that after 5 straight days of wearing my new promaster sky, the duratect/dlc/mrk treatment is freaking amazing. Mind you, i work in a r&d industrial environment, with lot of steel equipment. Not a single nick, scratch, nor any other kind of blemish has managed to penetrate citizen's triple coating. A few times i looked at the bracelet or bezel thinking, dammit a scratch. One wipe with my handy shirt tail and 'poof' the so called scratch dissapeared! Awesome technology at work and a ringing endorsement from me.


----------



## jbdan (Aug 14, 2008)

Motorcityjoe said:


> Well i can honestly say, that after 5 straight days of wearing my new promaster sky, the duratect/dlc/mrk treatment is freaking amazing. Mind you, i work in a r&d industrial environment, with lot of steel equipment. Not a single nick, scratch, nor any other kind of blemish has managed to penetrate citizen's triple coating. A few times i looked at the bracelet or bezel thinking, dammit a scratch. One wipe with my handy shirt tail and 'poof' the so called scratch dissapeared! Awesome technology at work and a ringing endorsement from me.


That's awesome! I told you that DLC stuff is pretty resilient :-!

Congrats and wear it in good health joe b-)


----------



## Motorcityjoe (Feb 21, 2009)

omegazzz said:


> thanks for the info, I think I'm gonna get the standard titanium one.
> 
> but ya the black ones looks dark grayish at certain lighting, very nice.


You know, the standard one (pmd56-2972) is Duratect coated right?



jbdan said:


> That's awesome! I told you that DLC stuff is pretty resilient :-!
> 
> Congrats and wear it in good health joe b-)


Yup you were right. I'm thinking my next purchase will be have Duratect and or DLC/MRK as well:-!


----------



## Motorcityjoe (Feb 21, 2009)

Lume shot added. Still need more practiceo|


----------

